# Project updates posted



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a quick and dirty web page showing the end results of five building projects that have been done in the last 18 months or so. Nothing rocket science, but some of you may find a picture or two of interest. 


Also uploaded a page detailing how the trolley wire was rebuilt following the winter's snow and ice storms.


All at WWW.orery.com, then transfer to the "model" page and look for the _NEW_ entries.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Those look real nice, need to see some more pics


----------

